# What kind of algae is this



## vaibhav (Feb 11, 2017)

Guys please help


----------



## smizzle101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like the start of green hair algae. Dosing 3% peroxide treatment under water on the target area with the filter off should help and/or eliminate the problem.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

I had this pop up in my 2nd high tech planted tank when I switched to intense LED lighting and CO2. The problem was that I had way too many large rainbowfish adding excessive nitrates to the tank. I also made the mistake of adding the strong light before I started injecting CO2. All is good now though!

My fix was this: Removing as many of the algae infested leaves as possible, moving the large rainbows to a fellow hobbyist, cutting lighting back to 6 hours a day for a couple of weeks, and 2 back to back weeks of 60% Sunday water changes. Tank is clean and algae free again! The peroxide will work but you are likely to have the algae come back. I suggest you find the root cause like I did.

I agree, it is some type of green fuzzy algae.


----------



## vaibhav (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks guys but I do weekly 60% water changes and light has already been on for six hours it's all on the pervulo grass and I cut the algae infested area but still not getting rid of it will try the peroxide method is it safe for fishes and shrimps ??


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

What are the specifics? Light, co2, tank Size, how heavily planted? Can't really help without more information.


----------

